
Can the Public Beat GM, Google and Uber on Self-Driving Cars? - olivercameron
http://www.inc.com/alex-moazed/can-the-public-beat-gm-google-and-uber-on-self-driving-cars.html
======
olivercameron
I'm excited to be leading this project at Udacity! I'm happy to answer any
questions (before boarding this flight). Fire away!

Some helpful links:

1\. Join our Slack community to learn about the first crowdsourced challenge:
[http://nd013.udacity.com](http://nd013.udacity.com)

2\. We're launching our curriculum in October. Apply to enroll in our first
cohort! [https://udacity.com/drive](https://udacity.com/drive)

------
jonnycowboy
I think this is mainly a "data" challege, how does Udacity plan on gaining an
upper hand on this, especially with competitors like Uber and Tesla which
gather data exponentially with each new ride/car sold?

~~~
ericlavigne
The goal is to create open source software for self-driving cars. That's a win
if the quality is anywhere close to what Uber and Tesla have developed.

The first challenge is to create a conv net that decides how to turn the wheel
to stay in the lanes, similar to what Nvidia described in their devblog.

[https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/deep-learning-
sel...](https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/deep-learning-self-driving-
cars/)

Expect data to be released within a week. Join the Slack team at
[http://nd013.udacity.com](http://nd013.udacity.com) for more details
(channel: challenge-1).

